# Suburbs of Auckland



## stuboy72

We are in the process of waiting for our visa application to be approved and are trying to get an idea of what suburbs of Auckland are good and what are no so good.

Ideally we would like the following boxes ticked: 


Be 10 to 15 minutes walk of a train station or a bus stop
Be within 10 minutes walk of a park for our dog
Be within walking distance of a doctors & dentist surgeries
Have a good selection of local shops

So, if anyone can offer any advice that would be appreciated or if they know of a book or website with information on suburbs of Auckland, that would be great.


----------



## KiwiRoo

I have family who lives in Mount Eden, Auckland, which meets your criteria (more or less).
Others : Greenlane (very central to Main Auckland Motorway, Rail Line, Bus Routes on Great South Road and the beautiful Cornwall Park), Shops on Great South Road plenty. Other suburbs Epsom, One Tree Hill, Onehunga.

Look up Google Maps, Greenlane Auckland.


----------



## carosapien

stuboy72 said:


> We are in the process of waiting for our visa application to be approved and are trying to get an idea of what suburbs of Auckland are good and what are no so good.
> 
> Ideally we would like the following boxes ticked:
> 
> 
> Be 10 to 15 minutes walk of a train station or a bus stop
> Be within 10 minutes walk of a park for our dog
> Be within walking distance of a doctors & dentist surgeries
> Have a good selection of local shops
> 
> So, if anyone can offer any advice that would be appreciated or if they know of a book or website with information on suburbs of Auckland, that would be great.


What's your budget? central Auckland is quite pricey but you do pay for location. Some areas are more desirable than others. Look for a book called Where to Live in Auckland ISBN 0476015588, 9780476015586, that should give you some ideas.


----------



## anski

stuboy72 said:


> We are in the process of waiting for our visa application to be approved and are trying to get an idea of what suburbs of Auckland are good and what are no so good.
> 
> Ideally we would like the following boxes ticked:
> 
> 
> Be 10 to 15 minutes walk of a train station or a bus stop
> Be within 10 minutes walk of a park for our dog
> Be within walking distance of a doctors & dentist surgeries
> Have a good selection of local shops
> 
> So, if anyone can offer any advice that would be appreciated or if they know of a book or website with information on suburbs of Auckland, that would be great.


Hi stuboy72 & welcome,

Mission Bay would tick all the boxes

Welcome To Mission Bay Auckland Beachfront
Good bus service to city For transport infomation 
MAXX - Home
Plenty of parks & areas to walk a dog
Good shopping centre( Eastridge) with Dr's dentists, supermarket & 23 specialty shops & banks & post office Eastridge Shopping Centre Management Office, Mission Bay - Guide To Auckland

For suburb guide

Community Report Search - zoodle, it's all about property.


----------



## carosapien

There are quieter areas so it's worth looking around. 

There's a very good fast bus service from the North Shore in to Auckland. That area should should meet all your dentist, shopping and dog walking needs. Takapuna is my recommendation and there are some excellent shopping malls with cinemas etc. both there and in Albany.


----------

